

Have Webmail Users Gone Mobile? - kapranoff
https://litmus.com/blog/have-webmail-users-gone-mobile

======
kapranoff
The numbers look too sensational. They are probably very biased towards
platforms/clients with default external image loading switched on.

Litmus claim they have a "secret sauce" that lets them detect email clients
and user actions reliably. Sounds suspicious.

